
Michael Mann Refuses to Produce Data, Loses Case - yasp
https://www.powerlineblog.com/archives/2019/08/michael-mann-refuses-to-produce-data-loses-case.php
======
mullingitover
Is Powerlineblog a reputable source? Their sidebar has such articles as "A
one-step approach to dealing with accusations of racism," implying that they
have a lot of readers who are accused of racism. Then you get into their
sidebar, which is a dumpster fire of right-wing political blogs.

I would suggest deleting this submission and trying again with a reputable
source, if one can be found.

